# Computer Services Inc



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

CSI: Innovative Fintech, Regtech & Cybersecurity Solutions | CSI (csiweb.com) 

This stock popped up on one of my screening tools today. I do not know much about it but can share the following.

From my initial research I feel the company has a great ROE and low debt. The company has been around a long time and has paid dividends for 50 years with a 10 increase % in the mid teens with a safe payout ratio. It also yields well for a US stock at around 3%. I don't know much about Fintech and Cybersecurity stocks and haven't done a deep enough dive yet. Was hoping others here might have some insight while I take a closer look.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like they provide the tech for community banks, credit unions and small/new banks in the US. The US has so many different banks it's crazy.

I can tell you from living in the US everyone is using Cash app now for everything from second hand markets, contractors, services, gig economy etc. It's the top financial app in the US and it's basically free if you can wait 2-3 days for transactions. They make their money on instant transfers with huge fees (same guy who made Twitter)

It connects to legacy banks through a 3rd party called Plaid (which provides this service to collect your financial data google style) Plaid is also used to move money to US apps and exchanges. I'm pretty sure Plaid also provides info to the IRS. I know Cash app does as it also has built in tax services for contractors/gig economy etc

Compared to Europe where anyone in the EU can send anyone money fast and secure for free without a 3rd party risk and privacy concern.. I'll pass on CSI


----------

